# Raideliikenne > Metrot >  Kaisaniemen metroasemasta yliopiston metroasema

## Otso Kivekäs

Ensi tiistain kaupunginhallituksen listalla on asiana Kaisaniemen metroaseman nimen muuttaminen




> Kaupunginhallitus päättää muuttaa Kaisaniemen metroaseman nimeksi Helsingin yliopisto - Helsingfors universitet.


Muutama hajamiete ja kuvamanipulaatio asiasta blogissani.

----------


## 2000/Inkognito

Tätä ehdotusta ei voi millään tasolla pitää kannatettavana. Vaikka ajatus olisikin oikein "kiva" ja tässä kaupunki antaa yliopistolle hienon lahjan, tuntuu ettei tätä ole ajateltu ihan loppuun asti. Onkin ikävää (muttei ehkä täysin yllättävää) kuulla, että kyseessä on läpihuutojuttu, kun kaupunginhallituskin on lähtenyt mm. yliopiston rehtorin ja apulaiskaupunginjohtaja Saurin kelkkaan ajamaan hauskaa muutosta, sivuuttaen vastakkaiset mielipiteet.

Ensinnäkin: Helsingin kaupungilla on *asiantuntijoista* koostuva nimistölautakunta ihan syystä, vaikka kaupunginhallituksella onkin tapana kävellä sen yli (mm. nimien antaminen elävien presidenttien mukaan vastoin YK:n ja kaupungin omia periaatteita). Tuosta Otson linkkaamasta kaupunginhallituksen esityslistasta käyvät ihan selvästi ilmi myös kyseisen lautakunnan muutosta vastustavat perusteet. En oikein ymmärrä millä tavoin esittelijän perusteet siitä että kyseessä on merkittävä kohde ja että yliopistolla on juhlavuosi ovat merkittävämmät kuin perinteisen nimen kulttuuri-historiallisen arvon menettäminen (kuinka moni kaupunkilainen tuntee Kaisaniemen muusta kuin metroasemasta) ja eri tahoille aiheutuvat taloudelliset seuraukset.

Perusteeksi on myös huono tarjota sitä, että Espoossa on nimetty asema "Aalto-yliopistoksi". Onhan Espooseen tulossa sellainenkin asema kuin Urheilupuisto, vaikka urheilupuistoja on pääkaupunkiseudulla kymmeniä, metron läheisyydessäkin useampia. Miksei samalla logiikalla Rastilaa nimetä uudelleen "Leirintäalueen" asemaksi, onhan kyseessä kuitenkin merkittävä kohde? Sitä paitsi nimistöön ei ihan tarkoituksella ole mielellään otettu tämänkaltaisia nimiä: yliopistot ovat toki julkisia instansseja, mutta entä kun jokin firma haluaa nimikkometroaseman, mihin raja vedetään? Ja kai Myllypuron metroaseman nimeksi johdonmukaisesti tulee "Metropolia", jos/kun kyseisen ammattikorkeakoulun uusi kampus rakennetaan aivan aseman viereen?

Toisekseen Helsingin yliopistolla on neljä kampusta, joista vain yksi on tämän metroaseman läheisyydessä. Millä tavoin metroaseman uusi nimi edesauttaa vaikkapa ulkomaisen vierailijan löytämistä Viikkiin, kun syntyy kuva että yliopisto sijaitsee nimenomaan mukaansa nimetyn metroaseman luona. Entäpä kaikki muut joukkoliikenteen käyttäjät: onko tarkoitus muuttaa myös Kaisaniemen ratikkapysäkin nimi? HSL-alueella ei ole mitenkään erikoistuttu selkeään ja johdonmukaiseen matkustajainformaatioon, mutta tässä kyllä ihan tieten tahtoen luodaan entistä sekavampi tilanne. Kuinka moni metromatkustaja hahmottaa Kaisaniemen olevan lähellä yliopistoa, kun taas Aleksanterinkadulta löytyy ratikkapysäkki ihan päärakennuksen kohdalta...

Lisäksi ihmetyttää, kuinka tähän nimenmuutokseen ollaan valmiit laittamaan rahaa (tai siis kuka on, kun HSL vastustaa itselleen syntyviä kustannuksia?), kun Kalasatamassa virheellistä ruotsinkielistä nimeä ei ole voitu muuttaa yli seitsemään vuoteen, koska se (=yhden e-kirjaimen lisäys) on kuulemma liian kallista ja työlästä. Vaihdettavaksi tulevat kuitenkin metroaseman opasteiden lisäksi kaikki metrojunista, muilta metroasemilta ja eri julkaisuista löytyvät linjakartat, jotka pitää pian taas uusia kun (jos) länsimetro otetaan käyttöön...

Jos nimenmuutokseen väen väkisin halutaan mennä, olisi mielestäni tarjolla kaksi parempaakin vaihtoehtoa kuin "Helsingin yliopisto". Kuten nimistölautakunta toteaa, lyhyempi ja helpompi olisi pelkkä "Yliopisto", koska tuo Helsingin alkuosa nimessä tuntuu turhalta. Ollaan kuitenkin Helsingissä, miksi täällä metroasema olisi nimetty vaikka Turun tai Tukholman yliopiston mukaan... Tiedän hyvin että kaupungista löytyy myös Aalto-yliopisto ja Taideyliopisto, mutta luulen silti pelkän yliopiston useimmille tarkoittavan nimenomaan Helsingin yliopistoa. Toinen vielä parempi vaihtoehto olisi tietysti se, että säilytettäisiin aseman nimi entisellään mutta lisättäisiin sen alle opasteisiin lisätiedoksi teksti "Helsingin yliopisto". Näin on toimittu muissakin metrokaupungeissa, esim. Oslossa on metroasema josta löytyy nimikilvistä "Tøyen/Munch-museet". Tätä tapaa voisi ehdottaa myös Espoolle Otaniemeen.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Toinen vielä parempi vaihtoehto olisi tietysti se, että säilytettäisiin aseman nimi entisellään mutta lisättäisiin sen alle opasteisiin lisätiedoksi teksti "Helsingin yliopisto". Näin on toimittu muissakin metrokaupungeissa, esim. Oslossa on metroasema josta löytyy nimikilvistä "Tøyen/Munch-museet". Tätä tapaa voisi ehdottaa myös Espoolle Otaniemeen.


Olen ehdottanut tätä jo aiemmin Otaniemen aseman nimenmuutoksen yhteydessä. Lähetin nimiehdotuksen Espoon kaupungille, HSL:lle ja Länsimetrolle, mutta sitä ei vastausten mukaan nähty toimivaksi ratkaisuksi. Sinällään se tukee käsitystä suomalaisista erityisolosuhteista, maailmalla kun näyttää onnistuvan.

----------


## kuukanko

Hyvä teksti 2000/Inkognito:lta.

Minusta oli jo ikävää, että Espoo rikkoi selkeää paikannimiin perustuvaa nimeämiskäytäntöä muuttamalla Otaniemen aseman Aalto-yliopistoksi. Helsingin kilpavarustelu Kaisaniemen aseman nimellä on vielä ikävämpää, koska minä ainakin miellän yliopiston olevan ensisijaisesti Yliopistonkadun ja Fabianinkadun risteyksen tietämillä ja metroasema on vähän eri seudulla. Koska metroaseman nimi muokkaa kaupunkilaisten nimien käyttöä, niin kohta aletaan käydä Molly Malone'sissa Helsingin Yliopistolla.

----------


## Zambo

> Lisäksi ihmetyttää, kuinka tähän nimenmuutokseen ollaan valmiit laittamaan rahaa (tai siis kuka on, kun HSL vastustaa itselleen syntyviä kustannuksia?), kun Kalasatamassa virheellistä ruotsinkielistä nimeä ei ole voitu muuttaa yli seitsemään vuoteen, koska se (=yhden e-kirjaimen lisäys) on kuulemma liian kallista ja työlästä. Vaihdettavaksi tulevat kuitenkin metroaseman opasteiden lisäksi kaikki metrojunista, muilta metroasemilta ja eri julkaisuista löytyvät linjakartat, jotka pitää pian taas uusia kun (jos) länsimetro otetaan käyttöön...



http://hsl01.hosting.documenta.fi/kokous/2014362-10.HTM 
Jäämmekin odottamaan riittäisikö kaupungin kassasta muutama killinki muuttaa Kalasataman nimi samalla kun Kaisaniemen, vai pitääkö tuohon euroja nielevään projektiin kerätä rahaa vielä vuosi tai useampi.

Informaation kannalta älytön nimetä Yliopisto paikkaan jossa sitä ei ole. Jotta ei menisi liian helpoksi matkustajille, niin Kaisaniemi ja Otaniemi voisivat olla molemmat nimellä Yliopisto. Seuraavaksi täytyy toki juhlia v. 2017
 kun Suomi täyttää 100 vuotta ja Keskustakirjaston pitäisi valmistua. Silloin voisi sekä Rautatientorin metroaseman, että päärautatieaseman muuttaa nimelle Kirjasto - Bibliotek  :Wink:

----------


## lkrt

Naurettavalta tuntuvat myös Pekka Saurin kommentit siitä, että tässähän ehditään hyvin muuttaa kaikki opasteet uuteen muotoon ennen vuotta 2015. Kalasataman nimen muuttamisen yhteydessä kuitenkin HSL totesi, ettei opasteita ole mitään järkeä muuttaa ennen Länsimetron käyttöönottoa. Tässä vaiheessa tehty poliittinen päätös Kaisaniemen nimen vaihtamisesta "etuajassa" tuntuisi aika ikävältä.

Muutenkin tämä nimi tuntuu ihan eri tason jutulta verrattuna Aalto-yliopistoon. Helsingin yliopiston paikka on kuitenkin huomattavasti tunnetumpi ja alueella on paljon muutakin liiketoimintaa ja vaikkapa nähtävyyksiä kuin Otaniemessä, jossa selkeästi pääpaino on Aalto-yliopiston tiloilla. Kannattaisinkin mieluummin Joonas Pion ehdotusta tässä Kaisaniemi-asiassa, sen sijaan Aalto-yliopiston voisin antaa olla noinkin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Hyvä teksti 2000/Inkognito:lta.
> 
> Minusta oli jo ikävää, että Espoo rikkoi selkeää paikannimiin perustuvaa nimeämiskäytäntöä muuttamalla Otaniemen aseman Aalto-yliopistoksi. Helsingin kilpavarustelu Kaisaniemen aseman nimellä on vielä ikävämpää, koska minä ainakin miellän yliopiston olevan ensisijaisesti Yliopistonkadun ja Fabianinkadun risteyksen tietämillä ja metroasema on vähän eri seudulla. Koska metroaseman nimi muokkaa kaupunkilaisten nimien käyttöä, niin kohta aletaan käydä Molly Malone'sissa Helsingin Yliopistolla.


Mielestäni olemassaolevin metroasemien nimiä ei kannata ryhtyä muuttamaan. Kaisaniemen metroasema on aika kaukana Yliopiston päärakennuksesta. 

Länsimetron kohdalla on siinä ja siinä sopiiko "Aalto-Yliopisto" metroaseman nimeksi. Se tosin sijaitsee kyseisen yliopiston pääreakennuksen kohdalla, mutta silti liputan "Otaniemen" puolesta. 

Kannattaisi miettiä myös tarkkaan mikä nimi annettaisiin "Urheilupuiston" asemalle kun se otetaan käyttöön. Ensin sen piti tulla "Niittymaa" -nimiseksi, sitten "Jousenpuisto". Miten olisi "Tontunmäki", se on lähin varsinainen kaupunginosa jota se palvelee? 

t. Rainer

----------


## Mikko Lahti

Helsingin päättäjillä harkintakyky pettää pahasti jos tämä nimenmuutos todella toteutuu läpihuutojuttuna. Päätöksen nuijimisen ennätysmäinen ripeys ja perusteluiden köykäisyys tuo mieleen Krimin liitoksen Venäjään. :-/
Vakavammin puhuen, Espoon veto brändätä Otaniemen asema Aalto-yliopistoksi oli mielestäni hölmö veto, mutta jotenkin ymmärrettävää, koska Espoo. Helsingin peesailua sen sijaan en käsitä muuten kuin haluna nokitella läntisen esikaupungin kanssa. Onko HY:n mielistely todella näin tärkeää? 

2000/Inkogniton ja Joonas Pion ehdottama lisäteksti asemanimen oheen olisi elegantti tapa informoida asemien lähiseutujen merkittävimmistä kohteista. Kaisaniemen yliopisto-kilven lisäksi esim. Kampissa voisi olla lisäkilpi "Linja-autoasema / Busstation / Bus station" helpottamassa vierailijoita, jne.

----------


## Minä vain

Jos jotain nimeä pitäisi muuttaa, niin Rautatientorin metroaseman nimen pitäisi ehdottomasti olla Rautatieasema. Rautatientori on niin kaukana metroasemasta, että esimerkiksi Kansallisteatterille on lyhyempi kävelymatka Kaisaniemen metroasemalta.

----------


## 339-DF

Joskus hassuteltiin erään harrastustoverin kanssa, että linjan 1 päättärin nimeksi pitäisi muuttaa Taivaskallio ja loogisuuden vuoksi linjan 1A päättärin nimeksi tulisi Karjala-talo. Kas kun ratikka ei kulje kumpaankaan, ja molemmat päättärit ovat oikeasti samassa paikassa. No, ilmeisesti ei tarvitse enää hassutella, kaupunki on ottanut meiltä oppia!

Yliopisto voisi ehkä vielä jotenkin mennä, mutta "Helsingin yliopisto"? Miksei sitten "Helsingin Rautatieasema" ja "Helsingin Myllypuro"?

On tuo Espoon Aaltokin ihan pelleilyä. Joka kerta, kun TKK vaihtaa nimeä, pitää sitten muuttaa metroaseman nimeä, ja nuo asemanimet ovat muistaakseni ihan kaavassakin. Asema on Otaniemessä, silloin sen nimi on Otaniemi. Ja niin muuten ovat teekkaritkin "Otaniemessä". Eivät ne sano, että lähden tästä tuonne Aalto-yliopistolle, vaan ne sanovat, että nyt pitää lähteä, kun täytyy olla Otaniemessä klo 10.

----------


## Minä vain

> Yliopisto voisi ehkä vielä jotenkin mennä, mutta "Helsingin yliopisto"? Miksei sitten "Helsingin Rautatieasema" ja "Helsingin Myllypuro"?


Helsingin yliopisto on vain yksi Helsingin yliopistoista. Aseman nimen vaihtaminen Yliopistoksi olisi mielestäni verrattavissa siihen että Myllypuron aseman nimeksi vaihdettaisiin Ammattikorkeakoulu-Yrkeshögskolan. Lisäksi olisi huonon matkustajainformaation antamista jos saman linjan varrella olisi Yliopisto ja Aalto-yliopisto nimiset asemat.

Sinänsä metro on linjattu aikoinaan liian säästäväisesti. Jos metroaseman uloskäynti olisi Yliopistokadun ja Fabianinkadun kulmassa, uloskäynnin lähellä olisi paljon enemmän kohteita kuin nyt on. Uloskäynniltä olisi enää lyhyt matka esimerkiksi Kauppatorille ja Esplanadien itäosaan. Lisäksi Senaatintorille olisi raideliikenneyhteys silloin kun raitiovaunuliikenne taas kerran on katkaistuna kissanristiäisten takia.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:07 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:52 ----------




> Koska metroaseman nimi muokkaa kaupunkilaisten nimien käyttöä, niin kohta aletaan käydä Molly Malone'sissa Helsingin Yliopistolla.


Sellainen muokkautuminen on ainakin tapahtunut, että yliopiston päärakennuksen ja Porthanian sanotaan joskus sijaitsevan Kaisaniemessä. Tässä olisi hyvä tieteellisen tutkimuksen aihe, muita kielenkäytön muokkaajia ovat ainakin Sörnäinen, Puistola ja Koivukylä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Helsingin yliopisto on vain yksi Helsingin yliopistoista. Aseman nimen vaihtaminen Yliopistoksi olisi mielestäni verrattavissa siihen että Myllypuron aseman nimeksi vaihdettaisiin Ammattikorkeakoulu-Yrkeshögskolan.


Teoriassa näin. Käytännössä on kuitenkin vain yksi, jota kutsutaan yliopistoksi ilman tarkentavia määreitä. Jos sanot meneväsi yliopistolle, ei kukaan odota sinun menevän jonnekin Sibeliustaideteatterikauppakorkeaan. Vähän samalla tavalla Stockmann ilman etuliitteitä on Aleksilla, Itäkeskuksen Stockmann on sitten erikseen. En lähtisi muuttamaan myöskään Yliopistonkatua Helsingin yliopiston kaduksi enkä Lentoasemantietä Helsinki-Vantaan lentoaseman tieksi.




> Lisäksi olisi huonon matkustajainformaation antamista jos saman linjan varrella olisi Yliopisto ja Aalto-yliopisto nimiset asemat.


Varsinkin, kun Aalto-yliopiston toimipisteistä tai "kampuksista" vain yksi sijaitsee sen Aalto-aseman luona eikä se ole mitenkään itsestäänselvästi keskeisin toimipiste ainakaan helsinkiläisestä epäinsinöörinäkökulmasta katsottuna. Se vasta sekavaa onkin. Vaikka ymmärtäähän sen, että Espoolla on pieni alemmuuskompleksi suuren itänaapurin varjossa.




> Sellainen muokkautuminen on ainakin tapahtunut, että yliopiston päärakennuksen ja Porthanian sanotaan joskus sijaitsevan Kaisaniemessä. Tässä olisi hyvä tieteellisen tutkimuksen aihe, muita kielenkäytön muokkaajia ovat ainakin Sörnäinen, Puistola ja Koivukylä.


Länsihelsinkiläisten en ole niinkään kuullut sitä käyttävän, mutta ulkopaikkakuntalaiset asioivat myös "Huopalahdessa". Ymmärrettävää, kun asema on senniminen, mutta silti hassunkuuloista.

----------


## Knightrider

> Länsihelsinkiläisten en ole niinkään kuullut sitä käyttävän, mutta ulkopaikkakuntalaiset asioivat myös "Huopalahdessa". Ymmärrettävää, kun asema on senniminen, mutta silti hassunkuuloista.


Itse asiassa Kaisaniemen nimeksi voitaisiin harkita Eteläsatamaa, Vuosaaren nimeksi Vuosaaren Satamaa ja Ruoholahden nimeksi Länsisatamaa, jos sijainnissa saa käyttää hiukan tulkinnan varaa. Kukaan ei enää voisi väittää, ettei metroverkostomme kattaisi tärkeimpiä matkustuskohteita :Laughing:

----------


## pehkonen

> Itse asiassa Kaisaniemen nimeksi voitaisiin harkita Eteläsatamaa, Vuosaaren nimeksi Vuosaaren Satamaa ja Ruoholahden nimeksi Länsisatamaa, jos sijainnissa saa käyttää hiukan tulkinnan varaa. Kukaan ei enää voisi väittää, ettei metroverkostomme kattaisi tärkeimpiä matkustuskohteita


Tai Sörnäisten asemalle nimeksi Piritori, kun sillehän asemalta noustaan.  :Laughing:

----------


## Minä vain

> Tai Sörnäisten asemalle nimeksi Piritori, kun sillehän asemalta noustaan.


Vaikka Piritori onkin nimenä tunnetumpi kuin Vaasanaukio, niin vakavasti ottaen aseman nimeäminen juuri kyseisen aukion mukaan olisi minusta selkeintä. Kurvi-Kurvan olisi hyvin rohkea valinta mutta ei varmaan ikinä menisi läpi poliittisessa koneistossa.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

> Varsinkin, kun Aalto-yliopiston toimipisteistä tai "kampuksista" vain yksi sijaitsee sen Aalto-aseman luona eikä se ole mitenkään itsestäänselvästi keskeisin toimipiste ainakaan helsinkiläisestä epäinsinöörinäkökulmasta katsottuna. Se vasta sekavaa onkin. Vaikka ymmärtäähän sen, että Espoolla on pieni alemmuuskompleksi suuren itänaapurin varjossa.


Voi hellantuutelus och härregod...
Sillä kyllähän tällaisesta epsoolaisesta inskinööri-teknokraatti-näkökulmasta lukien ovat tuollaiset itäisen satamakaupunkimme "sekavat" käsitykset todella parasta tälle palstalle kirjoitettua huumoria (mutta mitähän he itänaapurimme ressukat muutakaan voivat urputtaa, kun ovat moisia onnettomia satamajätkiä, Hanken-fyrkkahuijari-diplomiekonomeja tai muutoin vain kaikelaisia tyhjänpäiväisiä histfiilareita ja "taideteollisia" Herr Doktor Besserwissereitä).
Sillä obs., että ketkähän meidzeistä näille yhteiskunnille ne verofyrkat todellakin lopulta biffaa?

----------


## tlajunen

> Vaikka ymmärtäähän sen, että Espoolla on pieni alemmuuskompleksi suuren itänaapurin varjossa.


Onkohan noin...




> Voi hellantuutelus och härregod...
> Sillä kyllähän tällaisesta epsoolaisesta inskinööri-teknokraatti-näkökulmasta lukien ovat tuollaiset itäisen satamakaupunkimme "sekavat" käsitykset todella parasta tälle palstalle kirjoitettua huumoria (mutta mitähän he itänaapurimme ressukat muutakaan voivat urputtaa, kun ovat moisia onnettomia satamajätkiä, Hanken-fyrkkahuijari-diplomiekonomeja tai muutoin vain kaikelaisia tyhjänpäiväisiä histfiilareita ja "taideteollisia" Herr Doktor Besserwissereitä).
> Sillä obs., että ketkähän meidzeistä näille yhteiskunnille ne verofyrkat todellakin lopulta biffaa?


M.O.T.  :Wink:

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

> 


Tuon vastauksen vuolassanainen argumentointi onkin todella perusteltu kannanotto esim. siihen Munkki/Otaniemi-keskusteluumme, että miten toisaalta Otaniemessä löytyy parasta Aallon yliopisto-alueen Campus-arkkitehtuuria kun taas se varsinainen arkkitehtitoimisto on Munkkiniemen puolella?

----------


## Kani

Kompromissina ehdotan kaikkien metroasemien nimenvaihdosta, jolloin asemat nimetään merkittävimpien metrovaikuttajien mukaan alkaen Valtasesta. Keitä muita?

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

> Kompromissina ehdotan kaikkien metroasemien nimenvaihdosta, jolloin asemat nimetään merkittävimpien metrovaikuttajien mukaan alkaen Valtasesta. Keitä muita?


Pieni harjoitelma länsimetroympäristön "menestyksekkäästä" toiminnasta ja noista pyydetyistä "Imeni Lenina"-nimistä:
Mikael-Lilius-Fortum -> YTpotkut
Jorma-Ollilla-Nokia & Aallonpohja-Aliopisto -> YTpotkut
Olavi-Metro-Louko-Stockmann-Henkilöstövähennykset-> YTpotkut
Jukka-Metro-Mäkelä-Murheilupuisto-FCHonka-Talouskatastrofit-Konkurssi-Lehkosuo-> Oikeudenkäynnit

----------


## Minä vain

> Voi hellantuutelus och härregod...
> Sillä kyllähän tällaisesta epsoolaisesta inskinööri-teknokraatti-näkökulmasta lukien ovat tuollaiset itäisen satamakaupunkimme "sekavat" käsitykset todella parasta tälle palstalle kirjoitettua huumoria (mutta mitähän he itänaapurimme ressukat muutakaan voivat urputtaa, kun ovat moisia onnettomia satamajätkiä, Hanken-fyrkkahuijari-diplomiekonomeja tai muutoin vain kaikelaisia tyhjänpäiväisiä histfiilareita ja "taideteollisia" Herr Doktor Besserwissereitä).
> Sillä obs., että ketkähän meidzeistä näille yhteiskunnille ne verofyrkat todellakin lopulta biffaa?


Tykkää-napin puuttuessa tykkään näin viestin muodossa. Pyyhit kaupungin asukkailla pöytää. (Huomattakoon, että sana kaupunki riittää tässä tapauksessa erottamaan Helsingin Espoosta.)

----------


## aki

> Ensi tiistain kaupunginhallituksen listalla on asiana Kaisaniemen metroaseman nimen muuttaminen


Ja tänään kaupunginhallitus sitten sinetöi nimenvaihdoksen. Uusi nimi siis tulee olemaan Helsingin yliopisto.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Ja tänään kaupunginhallitus sitten sinetöi nimenvaihdoksen. Uusi nimi siis tulee olemaan Helsingin yliopisto.


Ei voine siis enää toivoa, että olisi järkiinnytty, ja käytetty aiemmin tässä ketjussa ehdotettua vaihtoehtoa.  :Icon Frown:

----------


## sm3

Koskas tuo sitten muuttuisi/muuttuu?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Koskas tuo sitten muuttuisi/muuttuu?


Vuoden loppuun mennessä lupailevat kaikkien muutoksien olevan tehty.

Edelliseen viestiini liittyen: ajan edelleenkin tuota "Kaisaniemi/Helsingin yliopisto"-linjaa, ja näin ollen lähetin palautetta Helsingin kaupungille.

----------


## Nak

> Tai Sörnäisten asemalle nimeksi Piritori, kun sillehän asemalta noustaan.


Kylttien vaihtotyöt on jo aloitettu

----------


## Knightrider

> Kylttien vaihtotyöt on jo aloitettu


Reittiopas on jo päivitetty

----------


## sebastin

Itse metroasemahan sijaitsee Kaisaniemen ja Kruunuhaan rajamailla. Voisivat avata Varsapuistikon sisäänkäynnin. Siten opasteet asemalla kertoisivat nimisekoilijoille, että metroaseman nimi on eri kuin kaikki ympäröivät alueet.

----------


## Markku K

Nyt on jo pakko kysyä, että onko kukaan laskenut mitä tämä nimenvaihto maksaa Helsingin kaupungille?
Kysehän ei ole pelkästään metroaseman nimikilpien vaihdosta naps ja kops.
Onko esim johtokunnan pj Otso kuullut kustannuslaskelmista?

----------


## juhanahi

Mielenkiintoista on myös nähdä, mitä metrovaunujen sisällä olevat asemanäytöt (M200, M300?) tulevaisuudessa tulevat kertomaan. Veikkaanpa:

(Kaisaniemi => Helsingin yliopisto) --> YLIOPISTO

(Otaniemi => Aalto-yliopisto) --> AALTO

----------


## MaZo

> Nyt on jo pakko kysyä, että onko kukaan laskenut mitä tämä nimenvaihto maksaa Helsingin kaupungille?
> Kysehän ei ole pelkästään metroaseman nimikilpien vaihdosta naps ja kops.
> Onko esim johtokunnan pj Otso kuullut kustannuslaskelmista?


Siemens varmaan myös kaikessa kohtuullisuudessaan haluaa rahaa niistä merkittävistä muutoksista, joita tämä nimen vaihtaminen aiheuttaa. Lähes valmiiden ohjelmistojen päivittäminenhän maksanee vähintään 3 141 592 euroa.

----------


## Minä vain

> Mielenkiintoista on myös nähdä, mitä metrovaunujen sisällä olevat asemanäytöt (M200, M300?) tulevaisuudessa tulevat kertomaan. Veikkaanpa:
> 
> (Kaisaniemi => Helsingin yliopisto) --> YLIOPISTO
> 
> (Otaniemi => Aalto-yliopisto) --> AALTO


Koska näyttöjen uusiminen maksaisi tuhansia euroja eikä moiseen hömpötykseen ole varaa, veikkaan että asemien nimet rullataan näyttöjä pitkin siten että nimet näkyvät kokonaisuudessaan ja molemmilla kielillä.

----------


## juhanahi

> veikkaan että asemien nimet rullataan näyttöjä pitkin siten että nimet näkyvät kokonaisuudessaan ja molemmilla kielillä.


M100-sarjan näytöissä varmasti rullataankin, mutta M200 näyttöjen ohjaus ei taida rullausta tukea. Miten liekään 300:n laita; muistan vaan kuulleeni juttua jo Aalto-yliopiston kohdalla, ettei se näyttöihin mahdu.

----------


## lkrt

> M100-sarjan näytöissä varmasti rullataankin, mutta M200 näyttöjen ohjaus ei taida rullausta tukea. Miten liekään 300:n laita; muistan vaan kuulleeni juttua jo Aalto-yliopiston kohdalla, ettei se näyttöihin mahdu.


Onpas nykyaikaista. M200:n suhteen vielä jotenkuten ymmärtää, mutta miten vuosimallia 2015 olevassa metrossa ei voi olla rullausta tukevaa asemanäyttöä? Tai vastaavasti miten olisi, jos hylättäisiin ne iänikuiset led-näytöt ja siirryttäisiin ihan oikeisiin näyttöihin.

----------


## Elmo Allen

https://www.google.com/maps/@60.1698...Tz6OWCUwAA!2e0

Tämä on Helsingin yliopiston päärakennuksen kulmalta ja on keskustakampuksen eteläisin rakennus. Edessä näkyy metron eteläisin sisäänkäynti.

https://www.google.com/maps/place/Ka...4c03bcc2b1e8c7

Tämä on Helsingin yliopiston kirjasto, siis yliopiston yksi tärkeimmistä rakennuksista. Samassa kuvassa näkyy metron sisäänkäynti.

https://www.google.com/maps/place/Ka...4c03bcc2b1e8c7

Kuvan takana yliopiston keskustakampuksen pohjoisin rakennus. Kuvassa näkyy ex-Kaisaniemen metroaseman pohjoisin sisäänkäynti.

http://blogs.helsinki.fi/opintosekto...ampus-uusi.jpg

Tässä kuvassa näkyy koko Helsingin yliopiston keskustakampus. Yliopiston tilat muodostavat siis kymmeniä prosentteja ex-Kaisaniemen metroaseman kävelyetäisyydellä olevista paikoista.

Onko tämän jälkeen jollekulle vielä epäselvää, miksi metroasemaa on ihan relevanttia kutsua Helsingin yliopiston metroasemaksi?

Ja se seikka, että yliopistolla on muitakin kampuksia eri puolilla kaupunkia, ei tee yhtään sen epärelevantimmaksi sanoa, että Helsingin yliopisto sijaitsee juurikin Kluuvin, Kaisaniemen ja Kruununhaan välissä.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Onko tämän jälkeen jollekulle vielä epäselvää, miksi metroasemaa on ihan relevanttia kutsua Helsingin yliopiston metroasemaksi?
> 
> Ja se seikka, että yliopistolla on muitakin kampuksia eri puolilla kaupunkia, ei tee yhtään sen epärelevantimmaksi sanoa, että Helsingin yliopisto sijaitsee juurikin Kluuvin, Kaisaniemen ja Kruununhaan välissä.


Olen samaa mieltä.

----------


## j-lu

> Onko tämän jälkeen jollekulle vielä epäselvää, miksi metroasemaa on ihan relevanttia kutsua Helsingin yliopiston metroasemaksi?


Ei asia ole missään vaiheessa sen epäselvempi kuin että Ylioppilastalon pysäkkiä on ihan relevanttia kutsua Stockmannin pysäkiksi.

Olkaa nyt ylpeitä siellä valtuustossa. Tärkeä päätös keskellä haasteellisia aikoja.

----------


## 339-DF

Minusta tämä koko juttu on tolkuton farssi. Jos yliopisto olisi ollut aktiivinen 1995 ja meillä sen seurauksena olisi nyt asema, jonka nimi olisi Yliopisto, niin okei.

Mutta nyt meillä on asema, jolla on olemassa oleva ja vakiintunut nimi. Ja se nimi ei mitenkään ole epäonnistunut, vaan kertoo siitä alueesta, missä asema on. Sellaista nimeä ei ole tarpeen muuttaa, ei edes vaikka joku instituutio kaupungissa täyttäisiä pyöreitä vuosia, tai ei-niin-pyöreitä. Siispä Kaisaniemen olisi minusta syytä jatkossakin olla Kaisaniemi, mitään perusteita mihinkään muuhun en näe.

Jos kuitenkin lähdetään siitä, että nimeä on pakko muuttaa, niin yhdistelmänä Helsingin yliopisto on typerä. Ei se metromatkustaja luule tulleensa Oulun yliopistolle, vaikka aseman nimi olisi vain Yliopisto. Pitkiä nimiä on syytä välttää, eikä pituus tuo tässä minkäänlaista lisäarvoa.

Samoin Espoon ajatus Aalto-yliopistosta aseman nimenä on typerä ja lyhytnäköinen. Se, että nyt on keksitty yhdistää kolme erilaista, toisiinsa liittymätöntä korkeakoulua ja niille on keksitty teennäinen yhtenäinen nimi, on sellainen tilapäinen kotkotus johon en soisi ulkopuolisten eli tässä tapauksessa Espoon kaupungin menevän mukaan. Sitä metroaseman nimeähän joudutaan muuttamaan joka kerta, kun korkeakouluja taas yhdistellään ja erotellaan uudelleen ja niille keksitään uusia nimiä. Koska asema sijaitsee keskeisesti Otaniemessä ja on ko. alueen ainoa asema, sen nimen tulee olla Otaniemi eikä mitään muuta.

Mutta vaikka mulla näistä mielipiteet onkin, niin asia ei ole niin tärkeä, että tahtoisin sille mitään tehdä tai yrittää mitenkään mihinkään vaikuttaa. En usko, että minulla on syytä kumpaakaan asemaa käyttää jatkossakaan. Kaisaniemen laiturilla olen tainnut käydä kerran.

----------


## sebastin

Opintoputki oikeuttanee nimenvaihdon sopivaksi, vaikka putki onkin korttelin pituinen jo pelkkään lippuhalliin, ja siitä vielä liukuportaat alas. Varsapuistikkoon tulisikin avata pohjoinen sisäänkäynti metrolle, se olisi lähes suoraan aseman poihjoispäädyn yläpuolella, käyttöä sillä olisi varmasti paljon, esimerkiksi Kruunuhaan pohjoisosa saisi nopeamman yhteyden asemalle. Toisaalta, hyväksyisin nimenä myös Kluuvin. Huolimatta että Kaivokadun metris on juuri ja juuri Kluuvin puolella. Kluuvi on täsmällisenä paikkana jakautunut selkästi kahteen, toimikoon ruhje vaikka erottajana, kuten se olikin maantieteellinen ja maisemallinen erottaja, ennen kuin se täytettiin, vaikka parempiakin suunnitelmia oli. Etelä- ja Itä-Kluuvi on tylsää kaupallista aluetta Finlandia'puistoa' lukuunottamatta. Pohjois-Kluuvissa oli nokka joka joskus niemi, sitten niemimäinen ja sitten vaan rantaa.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Opintoputki oikeuttanee nimenvaihdon sopivaksi, vaikka putki onkin korttelin pituinen jo pelkkään lippuhalliin, ja siitä vielä liukuportaat alas.


Eiköhän Rautatientorinkin voi sitten muttaa Lasipalatsiksi tai vaikkapa Narinkkatoriksi, jos se tunneli sen oikeuttaa.

----------


## hmikko

Kasper Diem: Helsingin metroasemat anagrammeina

Kaisaniemestä olisi siis voinut tulla "Anemia iski".

----------


## 339-DF

Niinhän sitä sanotaan, että vahingonilo paras ilo. Sainkin tänään todella makoisat naurut. Tiedättehän sen Tarjoustalon, jonka sisäänkäynnistä mennään myös Kaisaniemen metroasemalle? No, Tarjoustaloja on kovaa vauhtia muutettu Tokmanneiksi ja niin on tämäkin muuttanut nimensä. Koska Tokmannin sisäänkäynti on edelleen myös metron sisäänkäynti ja koska metroasema ei enää ole Kaisaniemi vaan Helsingin yliopisto, niin loogisesti (?) liikkeen nimeksi tuli tässä tilanteessa Helsingin yliopiston Tokmanni. Ja nyt yliopisto syyttää Tokmannia nimensä ryöväämisestä.  :Laughing: 

http://www.iltasanomat.fi/kotimaa/ar...873962661.html

IS on haastatellut Hankenin markkinoinnin professoria, jonka viesti on "sitä saa mitä tilaa" eli mitäs menitte antamaan nimenne julkiseen käyttöön. Hänen näkemyksensä mukaan nimi on nyt sitten vapaata riistaa. Tekisi mieli sanoa, että ihan oikein teille.

Minulla on tietysti ratkaisukin tähän. Olkoot asemat jatkossakin Kaisaniemi ja Otaniemi.

----------


## kuukanko

> IS on haastatellut Hankenin markkinoinnin professoria, jonka viesti on "sitä saa mitä tilaa" eli mitäs menitte antamaan nimenne julkiseen käyttöön.


Hesarin nettisivuilla ja tämän päivän painetussa Metrossa olevassa uutisessa Helsingin nimistönsuunnittelija Johanna Lehtonen kertoo, että tämä olikin odotettavissa. Itsekin kirjoitin vajaa vuosi sitten tässä ketjussa:



> Koska metroaseman nimi muokkaa kaupunkilaisten nimien käyttöä, niin kohta aletaan käydä Molly Malone'sissa Helsingin Yliopistolla.

----------


## 339-DF

HS:n kommentteja kun lukee, niin "kansa" tuntuu olevan aika yksimielistä siitä, että olisi saanut jäädä koko metroaseman nimi muuttamatta alun perinkin. Olisi vältytty tältäkin teatterilta. Samaa mieltä olen.

----------


## hmikko

> Olkoot asemat jatkossakin Kaisaniemi ja Otaniemi.


Otaniemen korpikampuksessa (provosoitukaa) lienee se hyvä puoli, että asemassa kiinni ei ole semmoisia liiketiloja, jota opportunistinen kestokulutushyödykkeiden kauppias voisi hyödyntää.

Kiintoisaa, miten nimikkometroasema koetaan huomionosoitukseksi yliopistolle, mutta nimikko-Tokmanni ei. Missä mahtaa mennä raja? Bussipysäkki taitais olla aika lähellä neutraalia. Miten ois nimikko-Stockmann? Helsingin yliopiston apteekki?

----------


## Matkalainen

> Otaniemen korpikampuksessa (provosoitukaa) lienee se hyvä puoli, että asemassa kiinni ei ole semmoisia liiketiloja, jota opportunistinen kestokulutushyödykkeiden kauppias voisi hyödyntää.


"Aalto-yliopiston Alepa", "Aalto-yliopiston R-kioski", "Aalto-yliopiston apteekki"... Miten olisi, jos Aalto-yliopiston Otaniemen kampus olisikin "Aalto-yliopiston Aalto-yliopiston kampus"?

----------


## tlajunen

> Miten olisi, jos Aalto-yliopiston Otaniemen kampus olisikin "Aalto-yliopiston Aalto-yliopiston kampus"?


Väkisinkin tulee mieleen Helsingin kaupungin "Helsingin kaupungin liikennelaitos"-liikelaitos.

----------


## Pekkaeero

> Opintoputki oikeuttanee nimenvaihdon sopivaksi, vaikka putki onkin korttelin pituinen jo pelkkään lippuhalliin, ja siitä vielä liukuportaat alas.


Onko Opintoputki vielä tuon tunnelin virallinen nimi? Joskus kauan sitten olin näkevinäni virallisennäköisen nimikilven tuon putken molemmissa päissä. Enää noita kilpiä ei ole.

Muuten olen sitä mieltä, että metroaseman nimenmuutos oli tarpeeton. Paikka on Kaisaniemi, ja suurin osa metroaseman sisään- ja uloskäynneistä on Kaisaniemenkadulla. Lisäksi samalla paikalla maan päällä oleva Kaisaniemi-niminen ratikkapysäkki sai pitää vanhan nimensä.

----------


## aki

Helsingin uutiset 11.11 (nettilehti) 

Helsingin yliopiston metroaseman nimenmuutoksesta on jätetty valtuustoaloite.  Henrik Nyholmin (vas) Aloitteessa esitetään, että metroaseman nimi palautetaan takaisin Kaisaniemen metroasemaksi.  
Aloitteessa perustellaan, että nimenmuutos pitäisi tehdä Catharina "Kajsa" Wahllundin muistoksi. Wahllund (1771-1843) oli aikansa yrittäjäsankari joka perusti ravintola Kaisaniemen ja joka edelleen kantaa perustajansa nimeä.

Jutun lopuksi lukijoilta kysytään: Puhutko Kaisaniemen vai yliopiston metroasemasta? 

Kaisaniemen metroasemasta 85% (293)
Yliopiston metroasemasta 10% (33)
En käytä metroa 7% (24)

Vastaajia yhteensä 346 (kello 20.30)

Itsekin olen täysin sitä mieltä että nimi pitäisi palauttaa Kaisaniemeksi. Itseäni alkaa aina hieman hymyilyttää kun vaunussa kuulutetaan Helsingin yliopisto kolmella eri kielellä :Smile:

----------


## 339-DF

Älytön se nimenmuutos kyllä oli, mutta eipä se nyt realistista ole, että sitä taas muutettaisiin. Nää on näitä.

Hauskinta tulee olemaan Otaniemen aseman kanssa. Ei tuo tuollainen Aalto mikään pitkäikäinen nimi ole, joten siinä sitten muuttuu aseman nimi joka kerta kun TKK:n nimeä muutellaan.

----------


## Ketorin

> TKK:n nimeä muutellaan.


Voiko tuosta nimenomaisesta ex-TKK:sta muuten puhua "tekuna", vai onvatko entisen Stadian rakennukset Helsinkiläisille teku?

"Tekun metroasema."

----------


## petteri

> Voiko tuosta nimenomaisesta ex-TKK:sta muuten puhua "tekuna"?
> 
> "Tekun metroasema."


Ei. Teku tarkoittaa teknillistä oppilaitosta. Teknilliset oppilaitokset muutettiin ammattikorkeakouluiksi parikymmentä vuotta sitten.

----------


## samulih

kyllä TKK joskus ollut jollain ihmisillä myös Tekun nimellä, sukupolvikysymys....

----------


## Kani

Helsingin metrossa voi yhä matkustaa Kaisaniemen asemalle, kunhan valitsee oikeaoppisen junarungon.

https://youtu.be/OBqAV5p-2jI

----------


## APH

> Helsingin metrossa voi yhä matkustaa Kaisaniemen asemalle, kunhan valitsee oikeaoppisen junarungon.
> 
> https://youtu.be/OBqAV5p-2jI


Joo, nokkajuna puhuu vielä Kaisaniemestä ja Fiskhamnenista. Jännä, ettei ole päivitetty.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Joo, nokkajuna puhuu vielä Kaisaniemestä ja Fiskhamnenista. Jännä, ettei ole päivitetty.


Ei sitä päivitetäkään, sillä koko kuulutusjärjestelmä pitäisi uusia. Tästä oli vasta uutinen, en pikaisella etsinnällä sitä löytänyt.

----------


## killerpop

> Ei sitä päivitetäkään, sillä koko kuulutusjärjestelmä pitäisi uusia. Tästä oli vasta uutinen, en pikaisella etsinnällä sitä löytänyt.


http://hs.fi/a1448339309658?jako=d33...5f3043&ref=irc tuossahan se.
Uutisotsikoita voi etsiä kätevästi http://www.uutisnet.com/

----------


## Joonas Pio

> http://hs.fi/a1448339309658?jako=d33...5f3043&ref=irc tuossahan se.
> Uutisotsikoita voi etsiä kätevästi http://www.uutisnet.com/


Kiitokset linkistä ja vinkistä!  :Smile:

----------


## 8.6

> Ei sitä päivitetäkään, sillä koko kuulutusjärjestelmä pitäisi uusia. Tästä oli vasta uutinen, en pikaisella etsinnällä sitä löytänyt.


Kyllä kuulutusjärjestelmä aiotaan uusia, vaikka uutisessa väitetäänkin muuta. Siitä tehtiin päätös, kun metron automatisointi oli peruttu. Nokkajunaa aiotaan käyttää vielä n. 15 vuotta, eikä järjestelmä kai kestä niin kauan.

----------


## APH

Onko siis niin, että nokkis käy saman peruskorjauksen kuin muut M100-sarjan junat? Vai onko kyse pelkästä kuulutusjärjestelmästä?

Onko kenelläkään muuten tietoa tai muistikuvia siitä, missä välissä Kaisaniemen kohdalla lopetettiin ruotsinkielinen kuulutus? Joskushan kaisaniemen kohdalla kuulutettiin sekä suomeksi, että ruotsiksi, Kaisaniemi - Kajsaniemi.

----------


## TuomasLehto

> Onko kenelläkään muuten tietoa tai muistikuvia siitä, missä välissä Kaisaniemen kohdalla lopetettiin ruotsinkielinen kuulutus?


Ilmeisesti homma meni niin, että kun Kaisaniemi avattiin 1995, kuulutus tuli kahdella kielellä, mutta se muutettiin aika pian (samana vuonna jo?), koska kuulosti vähän hassulta käytännössä toistaa sama kaksi kertaa. Näin Wikipediassakin asia kerrotaan.

Minullekin asema on edelleen Kaisaniemi, mutta valitettavasti vahinko on jo tapahtunut - kuten muutama aiemmin kirjoittanut, pitäisin vähän erikoisena uutta muutosta näin pian.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Ilmeisesti homma meni niin, että kun Kaisaniemi avattiin 1995, kuulutus tuli kahdella kielellä, mutta se muutettiin aika pian (samana vuonna jo?), koska kuulosti vähän hassulta käytännössä toistaa sama kaksi kertaa.


100-sarjan junien osalta asia meni tuolla tavoin. Kun 200-sarjan junia alkoi tulla liikenteeseen, niissäkin Kaisaniemi lausuttiin kahteen kertaan (jälkimmäisellä kerralla toki Kajsaniemi  :Wink:  ). Melko pian uudemmankin vaunusarjan kohdalla siirryttiin yhden kerran kuulutuksiin.

----------


## hmikko

> Otaniemen korpikampuksessa (provosoitukaa) lienee se hyvä puoli, että asemassa kiinni ei ole semmoisia liiketiloja, jota opportunistinen kestokulutushyödykkeiden kauppias voisi hyödyntää.


Perun puheeni. Länsiväylän jutusta Aalto-yliopiston kampuskeskuksen rakentaminen Espoossa alkaa:




> Muutenkaan Väreestä ei tule perinteistä yliopistorakennusta, sillä sen katutasoon, Aalto-yliopiston metroaseman yläpuolelle rakentuu Metrokeskus, johon tulee noin 6 000 neliötä liiketiloja. Ne omistaa yliopiston kiinteistöyhtiö.
> 
> Liikevuokrilla pystytään osaltaan pönkittämään yliopiston kiristyvää taloutta.
> 
> Yliopiston tilojen ja ostoskeskuksen väliin tehdään kaikille avoin ravintola. Rakennuksesta ja sen edustalle tulevasta aukiosta aiotaankin luoda kaikkien yhteinen olohuone ja kohtaamispaikka.
> 
>  Haluamme avata kunnolla yliopistomaailman ovet kaikille, Ahlava huomauttaa.
> 
> Metrokeskukseen siirtyy kesällä 2018 muun muassa Otaniemen vanhalla ostarilla nyt toimiva Alepa, jonka neliöt samalla tuplaantuvat. Lisäksi keskukseen tulee noin tuhat neliötä erikoistavarakauppaa ja 4 000 neliötä erilaisia palveluja, kuten ravintoloita ja kahviloita.


Eli juurikin edellä visioitu Aalto-Alepa tulee.

----------

